# I don't know who is trying to screw me but....



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I do NOT go by any other name other than GEMJUNKIE. 

I will find out who you are, I will have my attorney contact you too...

So, go ahead and bid up as many auctions as you want and try to get as many people pissed at me as you want, it's only going to hurt you in the end...

(This person Dragonfish75, is saying they are ME on aquabid and bidding up auctions BIG time, check this out... http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1155374979 that's just one of many, check out the username and the bids... )

Thank you
Have a nice day
Pamela Kreider
GEMJUNKIE


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

What are you talking about? Are you saying that somebody else made a username and is saying its you?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh boy  Sorry to hear you are having problems like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Dang, thats pretty bad. I mean who would pay $500 for a fish?

Did you get stuck paying the winning bid or what?

I'd sue his butt and try to get on one of those shows where they show case's live on TV and what not.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Of course I'm not going to pay for the fish, I didn't bid on the fish... They are sending my contact info. as in name and shipping address and saying they are me.... I'll find out who they are and my attourney can have fun with them...


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...so they are using ur credit card? paypal?


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

The transhipper for the sellers, a friend of ours, contacted me about it today knowing she is my best friend and I sent it onto Pam. Ticks me off. :chair: 

Noone messes with my friends. Heehe

Genn


----------



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

Their not sending any money. Their just throwing Pam's name and adress around for the most part. Trying to soil her name. They send the contact info and then are not heard from again. All the bids also have the same transhipper in common so I think their aiming it at her too. She's not happy with the person either.

Genn


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder if Aquabid got hacked?! I will see Mark at the auction and ask him then. R.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Instead of a hacker, I would first look for a disgruntled seller or buyer who would already have that info from a previous deal and who has been waiting for a good chance to use it. Maybe this person was recently irritated by Pam in chat or something. At any rate, getting Mark to run an IP trace might work for ID'ing the scumbag, bt if a transhipper is also involved, oddly the same one for all these auctions, then the miscreant might be a foreigner, making nailing him a lot trickier. Good luck, Gemjunkie!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Hmmmm, A 48" Lighting fixture auction comes to mind immediately. :O


----------

